# 1951 Chevy fleetline built as rat rod custom



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

1951 chevy fleetline amt kit 1/25 scale built rat rodded motor from 55 corvette and 40 ford front axle,custom front seats out of 57 ford kit .painted dark tan,Finish this 1 up yesterday


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE work!

Any close ups of the 6 cylinder engine? The interior too, what the "STP" box in side? Use oil does it? 

NICE!


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Pretty sweet build!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

cool job


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

scottnkat said:


> cool job



Thank you ScottnKat


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

Rocket45 said:


> Pretty sweet build!


Thank you Rocket


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

-Hemi- said:


> NICE work!
> 
> Any close ups of the 6 cylinder engine? The interior too, what the "STP" box in side? Use oil does it?
> 
> NICE!


Thank you Hemi and I will get some closer pics of the motor and the stp box lol well its not suppose to be a bx but a piece of plastic painted silver to look like they cut out to make the motor fit in and added on some decals like it had some plates welded on lol


----------

